

Ask HN: Merchant Accounts & Payment Processors in the US? - marcamillion

I just read this article - http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/05/20/taking-payments-online-merchant-account-payment-processor-fees/ - but it is strictly for the UK. It is quite insightful, and detailed, but doesn't make sense for me because I don't live in the UK.<p>Does anyone know of a similar write-up for the US and other international countries?<p>Thanks.
======
gertburger
I think this topic has been covered many times on HN, atleast for US.

You can try searchyc.com to find them.

------
flog
I think answering the question in regards to the US is by far the easiest.

In other countries I've lived in and researched it in it's been a very
difficult process, as most processors are US based.

------
jacquesm
Jettis, Epoch & ccbill are reasonably ok.

Stay away from Ibill.

If you can get a merchant account of your own.

------
matthall28
Paypal Web Payment Pro is a simple easy to use and very reliable Payment
Processor/Merchant Account

